# 125 Tang community stocking questions



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello, Ever since my LFS got some 'Lamprologus' ocellatus (gold) in, I've been hooked on getting a tang tank going. It started out going to be a 30long then a custom 55, then a custom 80, now it looks like a 125....

Over the last few months I've accumulated the following.
'lamprologus' ocellatus (gold) (4)
'lamprologus' stappersii (5)
Paracyprichromis nigripinnis (12)
Cyprichromis leptosoma "utinta" (6) (3m3f adults)
Julidichromis marlieri (unknown location but the female's 5" so not Gombi) (pair - have shown some spawning activity but so far no eggs that I've seen)

I have a few questions:
assuming I choose only one of the 'lamprologus', would these be good tankmates in a 125?
should I keep the Julidichromis marlieri in the tank or should I add a smaller species such as Juli ornatus or Juli transcriptus (or both?)?

I'm going to have essentially a vertical rock wall along the back with a rock pile on either end and a field of shells and sand across the middle area, for those of you who have kept such a tank does this sound like a good idea? or should I go a different direction with different species?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, they would be great in a 125. Your aquascape plan sounds good. I also think you could add Comps or Calvus to the mixture.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd rather not have my ocellatus got eaten if I can help it 

what are you thoughts on ditching the bigger marlieri and going for a smaller species or possibly two Julies or a pair on either end of the tank?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm confused. Occie babies? Even the parents will eat them. I've kept Calvus and Comps in the same tank as shellies. I really like My Julie Ornatus. Although two pairs are possible, I'd rather have another pair of something different in a tank.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Floridagirl said:


> Yes, they would be great in a 125. Your aquascape plan sounds good. I also think you could add Comps or Calvus to the mixture.


+1

I had a 125 Tang community tank with shellies & comps. You could add a lot more cyps


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to let the cyps and paracyps breed for a while before I start taking any out, hopefully I can get some fry to survive to adulthood? or would stripping and raising the young in growout tanks be a better option?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I was able to trade 6 of my Paracyps and some other fish for 7 more Cyp "utinta" last night, now my numbers are 7 paracyps, 13 Cyp "utinta", Juli marlieri pair, 4 gold occies. It will take me a while to get the tank going but I'll get pictures of it when I do


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds good so far. I would suggest for scaping to have shells on one end then a small rock pile then a large open area then a large rockpile on other end. That way the julies should establish territory in the large pile and have the open sand as somewhat of a barrier between them and the shellies. In this setup you could have an sand dwelling species like a featherfin also. I would suggest stripping the females and growing out the fry then reintroducing.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd like to be put on your 'wait list' for stapersii fry when/if you want to sell some down the road!! : ) I had them a while back and would like to get them again. Thx!!
Also, would love to see some pics of your Tang tank


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

beachtan said:


> I'd like to be put on your 'wait list' for stapersii fry when/if you want to sell some down the road!! : ) I had them a while back and would like to get them again. Thx!!
> Also, would love to see some pics of your Tang tank


Heh, I could get pics of the fish, but the tank they'll all be going in won't be ready for at least 6 months. I've had some other projects that are taking precedence over getting this tank up. The fish are currently chilling in a couple of 40 longs.

We also picked up a pair of Juli ornatus at a club auction, so now we're deciding on which Juli to keep. We also picked up a few Telmatochromis vittatus. So I suupose I'll have to figure out how to scape this tank to make everyone happy.


----------

